# Greetings from Alberta Canada



## Michelle (Mar 29, 2017)

Greetings!

I'm a new member here i'm part of the Order of Eastern star Edith Cavell #25. Glad to be apart of this!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 29, 2017)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## David Naples (Mar 29, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome!



Welcome



Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 30, 2017)

Greetings sister!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 30, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome.


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 31, 2017)

Michelle said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I'm a new member here i'm part of the Order of Eastern star Edith Cavell #25. Glad to be apart of this!


Greetings and welcome from Adah #8 in Idaho.


----------

